# vom Ethernet/Profinet auf MPI



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

Hi,

ich habe etwa 16 x S7-312C in einer bestehenden Anlage mittels MPI vernetzt.

VOR diesen 312C soll nun eine 1511PN kommen die von allen 312ern die Daten sammelt und diese dann an eine WinCC Runtime übermitteln soll.

Gedacht hätte ich als Link-Device an folgendes Gerät: IE/PB LINK PN IO - 6GK1 411-5AB10.

Hiermit könnte ich das Profinet mit dem MPI verbinden.

Mein Problem nun aber ist: Wie sammelt die 1500er nun die Daten ein? Irgendwie sehe ich gerade keine Möglichkeit ?!
Bauteile sind noch keine bestellt, ich würd gern vorher wissen ob das so auch funktioniert.

Da ich das gesamte Projekt noch nicht auf TIA V15 hochgerüstet habe liegt anbei nur ein beispielhafter Aufbau an mit weniger Stationen.




Vllt. könnte mir jemand einmal kurz den Schub in die richtige Richtung geben? Danke!

PS: Die Kommunikationszeit zwischen der 1500er und EINER 312C kann ruhig alle 10-20 Sekunden erfolgen beim kontinuierlichen Abruf der Daten. Lediglich ein Sendebefehl von der 1500er an eine 312er muss zeitnah erledigt werden. Hier dachte ich daran das wenn er sendet dann einmal sofort auch liest, damit die Daten in der Visu anschließend richtig angezeigt werden.
Die 312er arbeiten alle autark, auch ohne Visu und 1500er. Er geht hierbei einfach nur um das Sammeln und Anzeigen sowie Auswerten für Logbücher.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2019)

Ich würde dies mit S7-Lan Adaptern umsetzen. Bei uns schon > 50 Stk. verbaut, Inbetriebnahme, Funktion und Support einwandfrei

https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP
https://www.process-informatik.de/s7-lan.html/


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich würde dies mit S7-Lan Adaptern umsetzen. Bei uns schon > 50 Stk. verbaut, Inbetriebnahme, Funktion und Support einwandfrei
> 
> https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-S7-PP
> https://www.process-informatik.de/s7-lan.html/




Hey, ja. Das Gerät von IBH schaut nicht schlecht aus. Den LAN-Adapter von Process-Informatik nutzen wir bereits, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den IBH-Adapter beim KD durchbekomme, da viel Wert auf Siemens-Bauteile gelegt wird.

Einen Tipp wie ich CPU<>CPU mit dem Siemens-Gerät hinbekomme hast Du nicht oder?
Ich kann zwar den Link mit MPI sowie ETH verbinden, aber wenn ich eine S7-Verbindung zwischen der 1500 und 312C anlege, so gibt es keine Schnittstelle an der 312C die nutzbar wäre .

Irgendwas mach ich da falsch, und ich komm einfach nicht drauf.
Das Handbuch für den Link ist irgendwie...lückenhaft. Ich finde kein Programmierbeispiel sondern nur das es verbunden werden soll, mehr nicht.

TIA "findet" auch keinen Kommunikationsweg, dabei dacht ich das der Link CPU<>CPU unterstützt.


Anbieten werd ich am Ende wohl auf jeden Fall den IBH-Adapter und dann noch den LINK müssen, nur da müsst ich sicher sein das der Link funktioniert, beim IBH-Adapter ist die Dokumentation wirklich gut gemacht (einziges Manko: Statt einer GSD eine 412PN nutzen).


----------



## ChristophD (8 März 2019)

Hi,

der IE/PB Link ist auch nicht geeignet für eine S7 Kommunikation.
Darüber machst du eine IO Kommunikation.
Sprich die definierten I/O Bereiche auf PB Seite werden gepsiegelt und auf der IE Seite auf den Bus gelegt.
Es können nun also die S7-300 in den I/O Bereich Daten schreiben und die S7-1500 kann sie wieder auslesen.
Was anderes geht damit nicht.

Du könntest auch eine S7-1500 CP einsetzen und die 1500 damit direkt an den MPI Bus der 300er anschließen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der IE/PB Link ist auch nicht geeignet für eine S7 Kommunikation.
> Darüber machst du eine IO Kommunikation.
> ...



Hallo Christoph,

theoretisch könnte man die 1500er mit CP nutzen, aber das geht leider nicht:
Die 1500er bleibt fest an einem Ort verbaut.
Die 312 sind alle hintereinander über einen LWL mit MPI-Kopplern verbunden, sollte nun irgendeine 312 ausfallen so wird die naheste 312 an die Position der defekten gesetzt und dort das Programm aktualisiert. An Stelle der nun nahesten wird der LWL mit einem ETH-Koppler getauscht und dort nun eine 1200er eingebaut. Dann müsste der Netzübergang also an diese Stelle mitwandern, da ab hier wieder der MPI beginnt. Sammeln soll die 1500er dann auch von der 1200er, aber die Kommunikation zwischen diesen beiden CPUs ist ja gegeben und stellt kein Problem dar.

Versprochen wird sich hierdurch die schrittweise Umstellung von MPI auf Ethernet/Profinet (spielt eigtl. keine Rolle welches Protokoll genutzt wird).
Ein sofortiger Austausch aller Komponenten ist aus folgenden Gründen ausgeschlossen:

- Was heile ist wird nicht getauscht
- Es gibt ein undefiniertes Ablaufdatum (15-20 Jahre). Danach ist alle Hardware "Müll".

Wäre natürlich einfacher einen CP zu nutzen, aber das geht topologisch dann leider nicht.


Der Punkt das ich Bereiche definiere....wenn ich den Link in die Konfig eintrage sehe ich keine Transferbereiche?

LG
Björn


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Du könntest auch eine S7-1500 CP einsetzen und die 1500 damit direkt an den MPI Bus der 300er anschließen.


Kann die S7-1500 S7-Basiskommunikation auf MPI (X_SEND/X_RECV, X_PUT, X_GET) bzw. kann sie überhaupt irgendeine Kommunikation via MPI? Im Kompendium finde ich da nichts...

Harald


----------



## ChristophD (8 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kann die S7-1500 S7-Basiskommunikation auf MPI (X_SEND/X_RECV, X_PUT, X_GET) bzw. kann sie überhaupt irgendeine Kommunikation via MPI? Im Kompendium finde ich da nichts...
> 
> Harald


nein kann sie tatsächlich nicht und MPI scheinbar auch nicht, kann also das Problem auch nicht lösen.


----------



## ChristophD (8 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Der Punkt das ich Bereiche definiere....wenn ich den Link in die Konfig eintrage sehe ich keine Transferbereiche?
> 
> LG
> Björn


Habe ich auch gerade gesehen 
dann arbeitet der Link schonmal anders


----------



## JesperMP (8 März 2019)

Idéen:


Anstatt ein 1511, ein 315-2PN/DP als Gateway zwischen 16-mal 312C und WinCC. Ich _glaube_ dass X_PUT, X_GET usw keine Verbindungen verwendet. Es wird dafür _vielleicht _kein Problem mit Verbindugsressourcen.
Disclaimer: Ich habe kein Erfahrung mit MPI und Verbindungsressourcen.​

Sämtliche 312C mit ein CP343-1 LEAN ausstatten. Eventuell direkt Verbindung nach WinCC ohne den 1511 als Zwischenstation.
Sämtliche 312C mit 1511C austauschen. Eventuell direkt Verbindung nach WinCC ohne den 1511 als Zwischenstation.

"Was heile ist wird nicht getauscht". Rechtzeitig ist besser als 5 Minuten vor 12.
MPI gehört zu die Geschichte. mMn. sollte ein aufwendige MPI-Netz komplett migriert werden und nicht durch eine Krücke am leben behalten werden.


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> ich habe etwa 16 x S7-312C in einer bestehenden Anlage mittels MPI vernetzt.
> 
> VOR diesen 312C soll nun eine 1511PN kommen die von allen 312ern die Daten sammelt und diese dann an eine WinCC Runtime übermitteln soll.


Wenn es Siemens sein muß dann würde ich auch eine 315-2 PN/DP nehmen (oder falls es billiger sein muß: 314 + CP343-1 Lean)
Diese CPU 31x gibt es sicher noch länger und bei evtl. Defekt stressfreier austauschbar als CPU 1511

Die WinCC Runtime läuft auf einem PC?
Außer der Visu braucht keine CPU die Daten? Dann braucht die Visu doch eigentlich nur ein Gateway/Router Ethernet-zu-MPI?
Kann das TIA WinCC RT S7-geroutete HMI-Verbindungen?
*PS:* Ja, siehe TIA-Hilfe > Index > S7-Routing, projektieren (oder siehe hier - dauert aber etwas...)


escride1 schrieb:


> Den LAN-Adapter von Process-Informatik nutzen wir bereits, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.


vermutlich kann man sogar anstatt der Proxy-Router-PLC dann einfach das S7-LAN-Modul auf den MPI-Bus stecken und braucht gar keine Kopf-SPS. Läßt sich ja einfach ausprobieren.
Oder einer 312C einen CP343-1 Lean spendieren und dann wird diese SPS die Proxy-Router-PLC für die S7-gerouteten HMI-Verbindungen zu den anderen 312C​Kann das TIA "WechseleVerbindung" für S7-geroutete HMI-Verbindungen?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (8 März 2019)

In den Gateway PLC, zählen die geroutete S7-Verbindungen von WinCC nach die 312C als 1 Verbindung oder als 16 Verbindungen ?
Ich befürchte 16 Verbindungen, und das sind zu viel für 315-2PN/DP sowohl 314+CP343-1 LEAN. Die können beide max 8 S7-Verbindungen.


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Idéen:
> 
> 
> Anstatt ein 1511, ein 315-2PN/DP als Gateway zwischen 16-mal 312C und WinCC. Ich _glaube_ dass X_PUT, X_GET usw keine Verbindungen verwendet. Es wird dafür _vielleicht _kein Problem mit Verbindugsressourcen.
> ...




Hi,
musste gerade zu einem anderen Kunden, dauerte etwas.

Also eigentlich steh ich mit Deiner Aussage - lieber jetzt als zu spät tauschen natürlich hinter Dir. Ist auch besser bei laufenden Anlagen.
Generell gilt es aber nicht für diese.

Das liegt daran, das es sich hierbei um Messstationen handelt, dessen Werte alle 15 Minuten gespeichert werden müssen.
Die einzigen "kritischen" Daten wären 3 Bits. Diese 3 Daten sind aber auch nicht so kritisch als das sie nicht mal eben 60 Sekunden warten könnten. Es hängt keine produktive Umgebung und keinerlei Gefahr dahinter.
Seht es als eine Art Wetterstation dessen Aufgabe es ist über Jahre hinweg ein Diagramm zu zeichnen.

Sämtliche 312 mit einem CP ausstatten - da könnte ich auch gleich eine 1200er einsetzen, käme billiger.
Alle gegen 1511C tauschen - das gleiche.

Könnte ich alle tauschen, so würde ich das tun. Aber es gilt eben: Was noch läuft, das bleibt vorerst. Denn wie geschrieben laufen einige seit 2000, die Lebensdauer ist also eigentlich gemäß Siemens überschritten und sie tun noch. Von daher würde ich als KD natürlich auch sagen - Geld sparen.

Das MPI Geschichte sein sollte wissen wir glaube ich alle, aber wir kennen alle unsere Kunden die auf bewährter Technik beharren und nur das nötigste austauschen.

Ich habe also schlicht nicht die Möglichkeit alles zu tauschen. Auch gibt es die Vorgabe aktuelle Baugruppen zu verwenden, konkret wurden 1200 und 1500 benannt.




PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn es Siemens sein muß dann würde ich auch eine 315-2 PN/DP nehmen (oder falls es billiger sein muß: 314 + CP343-1 Lean)
> Diese CPU 31x gibt es sicher noch länger und bei evtl. Defekt stressfreier austauschbar als CPU 1511
> 
> Die WinCC Runtime läuft auf einem PC?
> ...



Ich habe die 1511 als kleinste Variante angeschaut da diese die nötige Anzahl Verbindungen hat. Die 315 wird mit "max. projektierbare Verbindungen: 14" angegeben. Dadurch würde diese doch herausfallen schon alleine wegen dieser Anzahl.

Bei 16 Geräten zzgl. Visu und 1 Laptop hätte ich 18. (PGs werden projektiert, damit diese sichtbar im Netz sind und einen speziellen Zugangspunkt (IP) haben, ansonsten gibts Megger von der IT).

Die Visu läuft auf einer virtuellen Maschine im Netzwerk des KD.
Aufgabe TIA: Anzeige der Diagramme, Auslagerung mittels VB-Script für zusätzliches Logging
Aufgabe 1511: Sammeln der Daten, Auslagerung via FTP auf Server für vollständige Diagnosemöglichkeit

Diese Vorgaben sind von der Programmierung her leicht einzuhalten, das einzige verbleibende Problem ist also leider nur das ich es eigentlich schaffen müsste mit der 1500er alle CPUs zu erreichen.

Ich habe mir noch überlegt ob es Sinn macht EINE CP343 an die erste erreichbare MPI-Station zu hängen und dieser mitzuteilen das sie sammeln soll und dann das zur 1500 überträgt. Dann hätte ich allerdings 2 Sammler und wenn der 312er Sammler defekt ist muss ich die nächste dahingehend umprogrammieren bzw. die Programmierung von A nach B kopieren.

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ich könnte simple mit put/get arbeiten von der 1500er aus. Aber das scheint wohl schwierig zu werden.

Aktuell bin ich mit "nur Siemens" also etwas ... mhm verfahren. Ihr zeigt deutlich auf was wirklich besser wäre, schade nur das ich eben Vorgaben nutzen muss.

Bis hierhin erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung, vllt. fällt Euch noch etwas ein, ich brüte noch ein wenig darüber .


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

Ich muss nochmal nachschiessen:

Das S7-Routing - ja kann TIA WinCC. Das hatte ich mit dem Link vor, der ja S7-Routing unterstützt. Darunter fällt aber irgendwie nicht 1500 > Link > 312, denn ich kriege beide Netze verbunden aber keine Verbindung von PLCLC. Oder ich merk meinen Fehler nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2019)

OK, für möglichst wenige nötige Verbindungen dieses Szenario:

Eine CPU 315-2 PN/DP (oder 314 + CP343-1 (Lean)) als Kopf/Sammel-SPS an den MPI-Bus.
Die sammelt per X_GET die Daten nacheinander/reihum von den 16x 312 CPUs und braucht dafür 1 Verbindung (S7-Basiskommunikation) oder 2/3/4 Verbindungen wenn man mehrere X_GET zu mehreren Stationen gleichzeitig laufen lassen will. Je Station sollten die Daten zusammenhängend liegen und mit nur 1 X_GET-Auftrag (max 76 Byte) abgeholt werden können (Globaldaten-Kommunikation GD ginge vermutlich auch, allerdings kann TIA das nicht, falls die Sammel-SPS mit TIA programmiert werden soll)
Die WinCC RT spricht mit nur 1 HMI-Verbindung nur mit der Kopf/Sammel-SPS 31x CPU (kein S7-Routing nötig)
Die 31x Kopf/Sammel-SPS kann auch noch auf einen Server auslagern. Gibt es in TIA einen FTP-Client für S7-300? Sonst ginge auch Senden an einen TCP-Server (z.B. TCP-Fileserver) Oder ein PC-Client (TCP, Modbus, OPC ...) holt sich die Daten aus der Kopf/Sammel-SPS. Oder die WinCC RT speichert die Daten, z.B. in eine Netzwerkfreigabe oder ...

PS: noch ein Vorteil der 31x-Sammels-SPS: darüber kann Step7 auf alle 312 vom Ethernet/LAN oder Fernwartung online gehen

Harald


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 März 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine S7Verbindung vom WinCC zu den SPSen über das IE/PB direkt möglich sein, ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit für die 1500er. Ich habe eine Anlage an der ich nur die SPS mache an der das Leitsystem ausgetauscht wurde, und da sind die SPS über Profibus miteinander verbunden, und das Leitsystem mit 2 WinCC Servern ist über den IE/PB Link mit allen SPSen über entsprechende Verbindungen gekoppelt.

Ich habe mal dein Vorhaben in Step7 projektiert, mit einer PC-Station und einem OPC-Server, 2 CPU312C und einem PB/IE Link. Die Verbindungen von der PC-Station lassen sich zu den 300ern über Routing projektieren.


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine S7Verbindung vom WinCC zu den SPSen über das IE/PB direkt möglich sein, ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit für die 1500er. Ich habe eine Anlage an der ich nur die SPS mache an der das Leitsystem ausgetauscht wurde, und da sind die SPS über Profibus miteinander verbunden, und das Leitsystem mit 2 WinCC Servern ist über den IE/PB Link mit allen SPSen über entsprechende Verbindungen gekoppelt.
> 
> Ich habe mal dein Vorhaben in Step7 projektiert, mit einer PC-Station und einem OPC-Server, 2 CPU312C und einem PB/IE Link. Die Verbindungen von der PC-Station lassen sich zu den 300ern über Routing projektieren.



Hey,

ja die Verbindung ist auch im TIA als HMI-Verbindung miit S7-Routing einstellbar. Funktioniert auch für alle 312er.
Wenn ich aber die 1500er in die HMI als Verbindung eingebe, dann kommt das die Anzahl der Verbindungen (17) die Systemgrenze (16) übersteigt.
Win CC Advanced RT darf nur 16 projektierte Verbindungen haben -.-
Also eine Pro bekomme ich nicht in das Angebot rein, beim besten Willen nicht (1040€ vs 3090€).

Die 1500er muss bleiben, egal wie es gedreht wird, und eigentlich sollte diese per FTP ein zweites Log speichern.
Davon abgesehen brauch ich an der 1500er 9 DI und 4 AI, das habe ich nicht erwähnt, dachte das spielt keine Rolle.

Die 1200er kann auch nicht die Anzahl der Verbindungen, daher die 1500er.

Nur krieg ich die nur umständlich mit den 312er zur Kommunikation .


Du hast einen OPC-Server projektiert - warum? Ich bräuchte den nicht oder denkst Du an etwas bestimmtes? Es handelt sich insgesamt um 340 Variablen im gesamten System, wobei ich diese noch auf 210 reduzieren kann wenn ich einige Daten umschreibe.

Ich schau mir das morgen nach der Arbeit nochmals alles an, vllt. überseh ich was.

Vielen Dank Euch allen bisher!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Du hast einen OPC-Server projektiert - warum? Ich bräuchte den nicht oder denkst Du an etwas bestimmtes? Es handelt sich insgesamt um 340 Variablen im gesamten System, wobei ich diese noch auf 210 reduzieren kann wenn ich einige Daten umschreibe.


Den OPC-Server habe ich nur projektiert weil ich einen Endpunkt in der PC-Station zur Verbindungskonfiguration benötige. Das könnte auch eine WinCC Applikation sein. Bei WinCC Scada könnte diese Verbindung dann als Named Connection verwendet werden.

Das S7-Routing übernimmt der IE/PB Link, darum musst du auch eine Verbindung in der PC-Station projektieren in der die Routinginformationen abgelegt sind. Dazu musst du entweder die PC-Station mit diesen Informationen laden oder über die xdb-Datei diese Informationen importieren. Das WinCC muss dann natürlich auch diese Verbindungen verwenden.


----------



## escride1 (8 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Den OPC-Server habe ich nur projektiert weil ich einen Endpunkt in der PC-Station zur Verbindungskonfiguration benötige. Das könnte auch eine WinCC Applikation sein. Bei WinCC Scada könnte diese Verbindung dann als Named Connection verwendet werden.
> 
> Das S7-Routing übernimmt der IE/PB Link, darum musst du auch eine Verbindung in der PC-Station projektieren in der die Routinginformationen abgelegt sind. Dazu musst du entweder die PC-Station mit diesen Informationen laden oder über die xdb-Datei diese Informationen importieren. Das WinCC muss dann natürlich auch diese Verbindungen verwenden.



Aso, okay also ich hab im TIA einfach eine Win CC adv RT angelegt, und einen allgemeinen IE-Zugangspunkt. Dann lege ich einfach nur die HMI-Verbindungen zwischen (DragNDrop) IE-Zugangspunkt und 312 an und er verknüpft es ordnungsgemäß, auch für die HMI (werden dort mit angelegt).

Problem bleibt aber leider das Advanced nur 16 Verbindungen kann. Siemens hat da einige Grenzen echt niedrig gelegt um mal eben 2000€ mehr kassieren zu können für "1" Verbindung die ich mehr bräuchte.

Gute Nacht  Bin nu wirklich weg für heute


----------



## ChristophD (9 März 2019)

Dann schau mal im WinCC nach "WechselVerbindung" (Changeconnection).
Da du S7-300 hast kannst du hier eigentlich ohne Proleme zwishcne den Verbindungen springen, macht dann also nur eine projektierte Verbindung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Die 1500er muss bleiben, egal wie es gedreht wird, und eigentlich sollte diese per FTP ein zweites Log speichern.
> Davon abgesehen brauch ich an der 1500er 9 DI und 4 AI, das habe ich nicht erwähnt, dachte das spielt keine Rolle.
> 
> Die 1200er kann auch nicht die Anzahl der Verbindungen, daher die 1500er.


Warum muß die S7-1500 bleiben, wenn sie gar nicht mit den vorhandenen 312C kommunizieren kann? Du kannst natürlich eine S7-1500 oder S7-1200 zusätzlich in das Projekt einbauen, aber nicht für den Zweck als Datensammler von den 312C.

Wenn der Datensammler partout keine extra 31x+PN sein soll: Wie groß/voll sind eigentlich die 312C-Programme? Man könnte auch eine der vorhandenen 312C-Stationen als Datensammler von den anderen Stationen verwenden, und nur dieser 312C einen CP343-1 geben. Dann gibt es ebenfalls keine Probleme mit der Anzahl nötiger Verbindungen der WinCC Adv. RT oder der HMI-Verbindungen durch die Kopfstation. Und benötigt keinen OPC Server und kein WechseleVerbindung.

In welcher minimalen Frequenz/Zyklus müssen eigentlich Daten jeder Station von WinCC oder dem Datensammler erfasst werden?

Harald


----------



## Hoffy (10 März 2019)

Das Teil hat eine  IP_adresse . es muss doch  möglich sein eine IP/Kommunikation im stande zu bringen oder ?

https://www.traeger.de/tpa/ftp/pub/handbook/S7-LAN-Neu-DE.pdf


----------



## escride1 (10 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Warum muß die S7-1500 bleiben, wenn sie gar nicht mit den vorhandenen 312C kommunizieren kann? Du kannst natürlich eine S7-1500 oder S7-1200 zusätzlich in das Projekt einbauen, aber nicht für den Zweck als Datensammler von den 312C.
> 
> Wenn der Datensammler partout keine extra 31x+PN sein soll: Wie groß/voll sind eigentlich die 312C-Programme? Man könnte auch eine der vorhandenen 312C-Stationen als Datensammler von den anderen Stationen verwenden, und nur dieser 312C einen CP343-1 geben. Dann gibt es ebenfalls keine Probleme mit der Anzahl nötiger Verbindungen der WinCC Adv. RT oder der HMI-Verbindungen durch die Kopfstation. Und benötigt keinen OPC Server und kein WechseleVerbindung.
> 
> ...




Hey,

habe einige Zeit gestern/heut damit verbracht weiter drüber zu grübeln.

Die 1500er ist Vorgabe, sie ist auch die einzige CPU die in das Netz kommt um per FTP die gesamten Daten auf dem Server abzulegen (Messwerte der Stationen inklusive Netzzustandsdiagnose (Koppler werden im System eingebunden und werden auch ausgelesen, da sie alle Diagnosedaten liefern)).
Die WinCC loggt auch, wird auch per Script Daten formatiert ablegen, allerdings auf seine eigene virtuelle Festplatte. Immer wenn die WinCC die Datei schreibt, liest ein anderes sie aus und wertet diese weiter aus. Dieses sind weniger Daten als die die auf dem FTP liegen werden.

Ich suche ja nach einer Lösung das eben umzusetzen. Nur die WinCC hilft mir leider nicht, auch wenn das natürlich das einfachste wäre. Die WinCC bekomme ich auch hin mittlerweile das sie mit allen kommunizieren kann, aber eben die 1500er dann noch nicht.

Die 312er sind sehr klein, aber keine davon soll eine Kopfstation werden.

Die minimale Frequenz/Zyklus ist nicht das wichtigste. Es werden keine Real-Time Daten verarbeitet, also die Messwerte nicht. Wenn ich nacheinander alle 10 Sekunden eine Station einsammel reicht das vollkommen (WinCC-Log wird alle 15 Minuten erstellt).
Einzig ein paar Bits ausgehend von der Visu müssen "schnell" übertragen werden, aber es wäre kein Problem das umzusetzen. Die WinCC kann den Befehl direkt an die CPU leiten, die wird ja erreicht.

@Hoffy:
Damit würde es gehen, ähnlich wie im ersten Beitrag das IBH-Gerät. Ich werde dieses auch mit dem KD besprechen, da es das einfachste zu sein scheint.

Fraglich ist halt nur warum sowas mit den Siemens-Bauteilen nicht erstellbar ist. Werde Siemens morgen auch mal kontaktieren, schauen wir mal was denen einfällt.

Ich melde mich, danke soweit!


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Die 1500er ist Vorgabe, sie ist auch die einzige CPU die in das Netz kommt um per FTP die gesamten Daten auf dem Server abzulegen


Die S7-312C haben nur MPI. Eine S7-1500 kann nicht mit einem MPI-Netzwerk verbunden werden. So ist das. Es darf nur ein S7-1500 eingesetzt werden. Ergo, es ist eine unlösbare Aufgabe.
Die Person die dies vorgegeben hat, frag ihn wie du es lösen soll mit die vorgegebene Bedingungen.


----------



## Hoffy (11 März 2019)

@
*JesperMP* 






[h=3]Leistungsmerkmale[/h]



Automatische Protokoll- und Baudratenerkennung
PPI-/MPI-Adapter für S7-200 / S7-300 / S7-400
auch für die originale Siemens Programmiersoftware einsetzbar
Stromversorgung aus S7 oder über ext. 24 V-Anschluss
Netzwerk-Konfiguration (IP-Adresse …) frei einstellbar
VPN-Fernwartung möglich (zur Wartung der SPS über das Internet)
Mit kompletter PG-Diagnosebuchse
Firmware-Update über Internet
CE/EMC gerechter Aufbau


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2019)

@Hoffy.

escride hat mehrmals geschrieben dass nur ein S7-1500 eingesetzt werden darf, eigentlich dass es eingestezt werden soll.

Wie es formuliert ist, ist die Aufgabe unlösbar.


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Die minimale Frequenz/Zyklus ist nicht das wichtigste. Es werden keine Real-Time Daten verarbeitet, also die Messwerte nicht. Wenn ich nacheinander alle 10 Sekunden eine Station einsammel reicht das vollkommen (WinCC-Log wird alle 15 Minuten erstellt).
> Einzig ein paar Bits ausgehend von der Visu müssen "schnell" übertragen werden, aber es wäre kein Problem das umzusetzen. Die WinCC kann den Befehl direkt an die CPU leiten, die wird ja erreicht.


Die WinCC RT muß also zyklisch mit *allen* Stationen verbunden sein (und nicht nur dann, wenn der WinCC-Bediener in die Station schauen will). Mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß die Krücke "WechseleVerbindung" zur Erhöhung der möglichen Zielstationen/Verbindungen nicht für (so schnelles) zyklisches Umschalten der HMI-Verbindungen gemacht ist. Ich stelle mir auch vor, daß das zyklische Umschalten bei Verwendung von Bereichszeigern und Bitmeldungen Probleme macht.

Wenn Du keine Datensammel-Kopfstation einsetzen kannst/willst, dann bekommst Du das Problem, daß WinCC zu jeder Station eine Verbindung braucht und Du insgesamt mehr als 16 Verbindungen brauchst, und einen Router für S7-Routing der HMI-Verbindungen ins MPI-Netz. Die mehr als 16 Verbindungen kann die WinCC Adv. RT nicht und vermutlich auch nicht der S7-Router. Du könntest die Anzahl der nötigen Verbindungen halbieren, indem die Hälfte der 312C-Stationen die Daten von der nächsten Station einsammelt (also z.B. die jeweils ungeraden Stationen von der nächsthöheren geraden Station: Station 1 hat die Daten der Stationen 1 und 2, Station 3 hat die Daten der Stationen 3 und 4, ...)

Ob die S7-1500 wenigstens das S7-Routing der HMI-Verbindungen ins MPI-Netz kann, weiß ich nicht. Als S7-Router könntest Du (wie schon gleich in #2 erwähnt wurde) so ein (oder notfalls 2) "S7-LAN" oder "IBH Link S7" oder ähnliche Ethernet/MPI-Module verwenden (ich meine die können auch nicht mehr als 16 Verbindungen oder vielleicht sogar nur 8? ) Für die Verwendung der Ethernet/MPI-Module brauchst Du vermutlich in TIA einfach nur eine Dummy-SPS als Router-Stellvertreter im Projekt einfügen (in Step7 classic ging das so), damit das TIA von der S7-Routing-Möglichkeit weiß und die S7-gerouteten HMI-Verbindungen richtig projektiert.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (11 März 2019)

Böse Frage:
Sind die 312C mit Repeater zwischen MPI schnittstelle und MPI-Netz ausgestattet ?


----------



## escride1 (11 März 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Böse Frage:
> Sind die 312C mit Repeater zwischen MPI schnittstelle und MPI-Netz ausgestattet ?




Hey, langer Arbeitstag ^^

Also - zum Quote (warum böse Frage?):
Netzaufbau physikalisch:
* 1511PN* -_>ETH->_* LWL-Koppler* _->LWL-Strecke->_ *LWL-Koppler *_->MPI->_ *CPU312C
*Die Koppler wandeln jeweils ETH/MPI.

Die LWL-Koppler im Feld sind bei MPI jeweils mit 2 LWL-Anschlüssen für einen Ring, die Koppler die später eingesetzt werden sind ohne Ring, dann mit ETH-Switch. Der Ring ist nicht nötig.


Zum Punkt das es nicht geht:


Artikelnummer6GK1411-5AB10ArtikelbeschreibungIE/PB LINK PN IO Netzübergang zwischen Ind. Ethernet und PROFIBUS mit PROFINET IO Funktionalität S7-Routing und Datensatz-Routing, 10/100 Mbit/s Fast Ethernet, MRP, 9,6 kbit/s bis 12 Mbit/s PROFIBUS, NTP.


Laut Anleitung ist es sehr wohl möglich, auch PtP CPU<>CPU von ETH ins MPI-Netz, steht auch darin. Es kann nur einfach nicht im TIA-Portal (V15.1) projektiert werden.
Dazu habe ich einen SR bei Siemens gestellt, um 8:00 ca., haben sich um 8:30 gemeldet....sehr fix heute....Er hat es sich angehört und wollte sich wieder melden. Hat er auch um 15.00 getan, sagte dann:

"Sie haben Recht, laut Anleitung kann das Gerät genau diese Kopplung aufbauen. Aber es lässt sich nicht projektieren. Da hat sich jemand aus der Softwareentwicklung wohl was bei gedacht."

Also hätte es eigentlich gehen sollen.

Als Alternative wurde mir nun eine CPU 1516-3 PN/DP (2000) oder aber meine bisherige 1511PN+CP1542-5 (1000) vorgeschlagen. Beide DP lassen sich auf MPI einstellen.
Blöd daran ist, das ich dann anstelle des eigentlichen Netzüberganges eine CPU durch das Feld später tauschen muss. 

IBH hat meine Frage nach der maximalen Anzahl der Verbindungen umschifft indem sie mir eine Anleitung zum Modul geschickt haben in welcher allerdings kein Wort von MPI auftaucht - das steht nur auf der Homepage. Also bekomme ich keine Aussage das sie wirklich MPI kann ausser einem wiki-Eintrag und der Produktseite. Im Handbuch steht dazu nur das ETH>DP Master 1 Verbindung sein darf.


Zum WinCC-Thema: Ich würde wenn es geht darauf verzichten das diese 16 Stationen aufrufen muss. Das wird zuviel Last auf dem MPI später wenn ich 2 mal sammle, daher ja einen Sammelkopf.



Ich werd erst Donnerstag wieder im Büro sein, dann werd ich das letzte ausarbeiten.
Aber ich denke das es wirklich darauf hinausläuft das ich dann eine 1511PN+CP1542-5 zum Sammeln nutze, kommt zumindest zusammen auf den gleichen Preis wie der eigentliche Link.




So, genug für heute - aus "auf notwendige Softwarepakete prüfen" sowie ca. 30 Minuten Reorganisation in seinem Projekt das mir ein Kunde heute früh gebracht hat wurden fast 5 Stunden Migration nach TIA...AWL auf ne 1200er...dabei hatte ich vorher genau danach gefragt und er sagte er hätte nur "normal" programmiert. (Jetzt weiß ich das "normal" auch AWL beinhaltet. Naja, jetzt ist es eben SCL.


Schönen Abend Euch allen und erstmal herzlichen Dank!


----------



## PN/DP (11 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Als Alternative wurde mir nun eine CPU 1516-3 PN/DP (2000 €) oder aber meine bisherige 1511PN+CP1542-5 (1000 €) vorgeschlagen. Beide DP lassen sich auf MPI einstellen.
> Blöd daran ist, das ich dann anstelle des eigentlichen Netzüberganges eine CPU durch das Feld später tauschen muss.


Die CPU 151x ist da nur der S7-Router der HMI-Verbindungen, oder kann sie selber irgendwie die Daten aus den 312 auslesen?
Und was meinst Du mit dem "_später tauschen muß_"?

Harald


----------



## escride1 (11 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Die CPU 151x ist da nur der S7-Router der HMI-Verbindungen, oder kann sie selber irgendwie die Daten aus den 312 auslesen?
> Und was meinst Du mit dem "_später tauschen muß_"?
> 
> Harald




Die 1511 kann mit CP eine Get/Put aufbauen - lässt sich jedenfalls projektieren. Somit kann sie abholen.

später tauschen: Wie ich am Anfang schon schrieb, wird, sobald eine 312er kaputt geht, dann die vom eth-netz aus gesehen nächste 312 an die defekte position verbracht und die ausgebaute durch eine 1200er ausgetauscht. Somit wird das netz nach und nach auf eth umgestellt. Halt - wenn etwas kaputt geht, wovon nach knapp 19 Jahren auszugehen ist. Wenn die Stationen irgendwann nicht mehr gebraucht werden wäre fast alle Hardware "Müll", finden je nach Zustand dann aber Verwendung in weiteren Projekten des KD. Deshalb ja auch wenn neu, dann die aktuellen Versionen.


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2019)

escride1 schrieb:


> Die 1511 kann mit CP eine Get/Put aufbauen - lässt sich jedenfalls projektieren.


Hat Siemens das gesagt? Da frag besser noch mal gezielt nach.
Ich habe noch nie gehört, daß PUT/GET via MPI-Bus funktioniert und im "Kompendium" steht nichts davon, daß S7-1500 mit S7-300 via MPI kommunizieren könnte. Die 312C hat keine DP- oder DP/MPI-Schnittstelle.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2019)

Das DP Schnittstelle auf ein CPU 1516-3 PN/DP kann nicht auf MPI verbunden werden. Es kann nur DP master.
Das DP Schnittstelle auf ein CP 1542-5 kann nicht auf MPI verbunden werden. Es kann nur DP master oder DP slave.
Das der IE/PB LINK PN auch mit MPI verbunden werden kann wusste ich nicht. Es scheint ein Lösung für dich zu sein.

Das Problem mit das Anzahl von Verbindungen zwischen WinCC Advanced RT und die 16-mal 312C kann gelöst werden, wenn man anstatt den internen Treiber Simatic Softnet IE als OPC Server verwendet. Dann zahlen sämtliche Verbindungen die in den OPC server konfiguriert sind nur als 1 Verbindung in WinCC Advanced.
Ich nehme an das geroutete Verbindungen über den IE/PB Link koppler konfiguriert werden kann. Aber ich weis es nicht. 

Das scheint alles ein relativ saubere Lösung zu sein.

Ich frage nach Repeater in das MPI-Netz, weil die MPI schnittstellen in die 312C sind ohne galwanische Trennung. Laut Siemens darf das gesammte MPI Netz ohne Repeater max 50 meter sein.
Hast du tatsächlich nur 8 meter zwischen die 312C Stationen ?
Das es trotzdem funktioniert wenn du mehr als 50 meter hast, ist nur weil es ist keine harte Grenze. Es ist einfach nicht empfehlenswert. MPI war nie gemeint aufwendige Netze aufzubauen.
Auf diesen Grund, und andere, wurde ich nach ein austausch von die 312C Stationen tendieren. Das S7-1200 genug wäre, bedeutet für mich das es lohnt sich nicht mit eine andere Lösung der nur als mittlerweile Zwischenstufe sein wäre, bis die "richtige" Migration gemacht wird.


----------



## escride1 (13 März 2019)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das DP Schnittstelle auf ein CPU 1516-3 PN/DP kann nicht auf MPI verbunden werden. Es kann nur DP master.
> Das DP Schnittstelle auf ein CP 1542-5 kann nicht auf MPI verbunden werden. Es kann nur DP master oder DP slave.
> Das der IE/PB LINK PN auch mit MPI verbunden werden kann wusste ich nicht. Es scheint ein Lösung für dich zu sein.
> 
> ...




Hallo JEsper,

die 15xx bekomme ich irgendwie garnicht ins MPI, Ausnahme: IBH oder S7-LAN-Adapter mittels TSAP. Siemens hat mit der 1500 einfach nix gescheites erklärt -.-

Der IE/PB Link PN kann angeblich MPI, aber er kann nur die HMI routen. Alles andere, also PLCLC lässt sich nicht projektieren, warum auch immer.


Die Stationen sind teilweise 150m voneinander getrennt. Aber von Station zu Station wird ja immer eine LWL-Strecke eingesetzt. Allein hier ist ja schon eine galvanische Trennung vorhanden. Genutzt wird hier aktuell: https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...pcck=P-08-12-09-11&tab=1&selectedCategory=ALL
Die Leitung vom LWL-Umsetzer zur Station ist jeweils unter 1m. Dadurch hat Station:Station max. 2,5m Leitungslänge. Selbst die WinCC im Ethernet würde durch das LWL-Netz nur eine Leitungslänge von 0,9m Zusatz bekommen da die Dämpfungswerte sehr gut sind.

Die "richtige" Migration gibt es nicht. Es wird jetzt von Step 7 5.6 auf TIA Portal V15.1 hochgerüstet, das gesamte Projekt. Allein schon weil keiner Lust auf offene Verbindungen zwischen einer TIA-Visu und der Step 7 5.6 hat. Da steigt irgendwann keiner mehr durch wenn einer mal nicht richtig dokumentiert, und ich bin nicht der einzige der hieran arbeitet, nur der der es hochrüsten muss inkl. Auswahl der passenden Hardware, was mittlerweile ja wie man sieht sehr kompliziert wird weil Siemens irgendwie nicht will das man eine 1500er an ein MPI-Netz hängt. Nur andere Hersteller greifen dieses auf, aber das soll ja vermieden werden.

Später heisst wenn eine 312er kaputt geht. Die wird dann durch eine 1200er getauscht, der LWL wird mittels neuen Umsetzer bis zur 1200er dann auf ETH umgestellt, wodurch das MPI-Netz sich verkleinert.

In 15-25 Jahren irgendwann wird ALLES abgebaut. Ein neues Projekt ist dann in Aussicht, wofür dann noch vorhandene Hardware natürlich zuerst genutzt wird. Aber wenn wir jetzt als Tausch 300er einbauen, dann halten die wieder (wie die bisherigen) optimalerweise 18 Jahre und dann wird es höchstwahrscheinlich keine leichte Aufgabe sein alles umzustellen bzw. dann wird man wohl gezwungen sein alles neu anzuschaffen. Also würde mit der jetzigen Methode Geld eingespart, was der Bund ja wohl auch tun sollte.

Die 1500er muss blöderweise ja sein wegen der Anzahl der Verbindungen, sonst hätte ich eine 1200er zum Sammeln gedacht, aber die kann laut mall nur 12 Verbindungen projektiert aufbauen.
Und dann muss die 1500er noch in ein komplett anderes, von den anderen Stationen getrenntes Netzwerk um die Daten auf einem FTP abzulegen. Darin enthalten sind alle "möglichen" Diagnosedaten, das heisst unter anderem auch die Baugruppendiagnosen soweit sie sich auslesen lassen. Die werden angeblich benötigt. Deshalb kann ich die WinCC nicht für diese Daten verwenden, da diese auf einem PC läuft und der in einem anderen Netzwerk sitzt. Würde ich dort zwei Netzwerkkarten einbauen dann wäre es laut IT möglich durch hacks von einer auf die andere Seite zu kommen, bei der 1500er ist es ausgeschlossen da die die eigenen Netzwerkanschlüsse nicht mit einem Netzübergang durchrouten können.

Ich habe mittlerweile dem KD wegen der Vorgabe nur Siemens eine Mail geschrieben. Denke er wird sich darauf melden, vllt. darf ich ja doch ein nicht-Siemens Teil verbauen zur Kopplung.
Dann wäre die Kopplung mittels TCP und TSAP möglich zwischen 1500er und 312er, vorausgesetzt IBH/Process-Informatik halten ein was sie versprechen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 März 2019)

Ich finde das ein sehr seltsames Projekt. Einerseits darf alles nichts kosten und es muss zwingend die falsche Hard- und Software eingesetzt werden anstatt das Richtige, dann ist aber wieder Zeit und Geld vorhanden um die Projekte "mal grad eben" nach TIA zu konvertieren.

Und wenn du so langfristig denkst:
Meist du die 300er (gerade die kleinen Kompaktversionen) werden in TIA V20 noch unterstützt? Man bedenke nur, dass die ersten TIA Panels schon nicht mehr in den aktuellen TIA Versionen unterstützt werden. Und ob in 15-20 Jahren noch jemand mit einem MPI-Adapter hantieren kann?


----------



## escride1 (13 März 2019)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein sehr seltsames Projekt. Einerseits darf alles nichts kosten und es muss zwingend die falsche Hard- und Software eingesetzt werden anstatt das Richtige, dann ist aber wieder Zeit und Geld vorhanden um die Projekte "mal grad eben" nach TIA zu konvertieren.
> 
> Und wenn du so langfristig denkst:
> Meist du die 300er (gerade die kleinen Kompaktversionen) werden in TIA V20 noch unterstützt? Man bedenke nur, dass die ersten TIA Panels schon nicht mehr in den aktuellen TIA Versionen unterstützt werden. Und ob in 15-20 Jahren noch jemand mit einem MPI-Adapter hantieren kann?



Genau darum geht es ja. In 15-20 Jahren gibt es kein MPI, keine 300er (höchstwahrscheinlich). Also muss ich bei Defekt jetzt eine gegen eine 1200er tauschen, aber eben nur bei Defekt. Klar sind die dann auch alt, aber es ist wahrscheinlicher diese dann über Ethernet aufgrund der offenen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten zu nutzen, sollten die Protokolle dann nicht mehr existent sein, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe.

Es wurde (ohne uns) beschlossen was gemacht wird mit welchen Bestimmungen. Dann wird bei irgendwem vom Planer gefragt ob es geht oder er schaut selbst nach, es kommt ein ja, es werden Vorgaben gemacht, und am Ende muss ich es umsetzen und hier hakt es ja. Die Bauteilauswahl ist nicht von großer Fülle geplagt weil da "Siemens" steht. Wenns nach mir geht hätte auch eine Soft-SPS getan, die krieg ich definitiv ins MPI, habe ich schon gemacht. Aber eben kriege ich die nicht vom PLC-Netz getrennt weil sie auf einem Rechner läuft, wodurch ich die IT wieder auf m Plan habe.

Eigentlich ist das alles gar nicht so wild, gäbe es eine Möglichkeit MPI an die 1500er zu bringen, und das will die Hardware-/Planungsabteilung von Siemens ja auch (IE/PB-Link PN kann MPI), die Softwareabteilung (TIA-Portal) sieht es wohl anders. Nur wird Siemens mir nicht sagen wo deren Problem ist.


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2019)

Eigentlich ist das alles gar nicht so wild, wenn man eine "Siemens S7-300" als Datensammler-Kopfstation einsetzt ... 
Ich möchte wetten: die S7-300 wird länger leben und im Defektfall einfacher austauschbar sein, als die S7-1200, die Du vielleicht nächstes Jahr in eine Unterstation einbaust.

Harald


----------



## escride1 (13 März 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das alles gar nicht so wild, wenn man eine "Siemens S7-300" als Datensammler-Kopfstation einsetzt ...
> 
> Harald



Wenn ich das mal dürfte...


----------

